# Solved: Nero buffer level fluctuating, slow burn



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

I used to be able to burn a full DVD+R in about 20 minutes, but just recently the buffer level in Nero 6 has been going in bursts up to around 90% and slowly down to around 20%, then going back up to around 90% and repeating this over and over agian over the entire burning process. My DVD drive came with my laptop and they said it's a Lite-On Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-852S. I have 512 MB RAM and a 1.6 GHz Pentium M. I've tried other brands of DVD+R's, but they all burn the same way. What could be the problem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Too many other programs running in the background?


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that. It happens even when I'm not running any other programs, but background programs could be a problem. I've checked the task manager while burning and Nero is the only program using a majority of the CPU. All the other processes are either at 0 or no higher than 10 at random moments, if that helps at all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Depending on what the other programs are, I'd still stop them so that you can be sure they aren't creating the problem.

As a general rule, when I burn, I shut down everything, say a few hail marys, and don't breathe too much, and I have 1 gig of ram with a P4 3.4


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

I shut down everything except for the programs that start during the startup of Windows. And the burning used to work perfectly, so I don't know what I could've done to change that. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What programs are starting during the startup of Windows?


----------



## SicGirl (Jul 18, 2005)

Mine tends to do this also. It happens to me when I've been running the burner a bit to long. If i stop the burn, and restart it a few minutes later, it usually takes care of the problem.


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

Well just all the background processes that start up, nothing special. Antivirus software, all the normal Windows processes, things ike that. And SicGirl, I did run my burner quite a bit one weekend and after that it started acting up. I haven't used it for about a week, but when I tried today again it started acting up once again. It must've been from using it too much that one weekend. Anything I can do if restarting a few minutes later doesn't work?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd turn off anti virus program too....since you seem to be so reluctant to list your startup programs, it's difficult to offer anymore suggestions.

Some folks don't realize how many programs are automatically added to their startup process without them even realizing it.


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

Ok, thanks, I'll try that, and I'll also look into which other programs I can stop and see if that helps. Thanks much AcaCandy!


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

you may want to have a look at this link also http://www.dvdplusvideo.com/dvdguide005.html
If DMA is not enabled it could be the cause of these problems also.The link does a great job of explaining it.


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

Thank you very much accat13 for the solution to my problems! I got DMA enabled on the correct channel and it's been working smoothly ever since


----------

